# help me



## steve porter (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi!
My name is Steven and I need some help in writing, so does anybody know true writing services? Because I am a newbie in this sphere..I used to write it by myself, but now I am not sure that I will finish it due to my deadline.
Help me please


----------



## ndmellen (Dec 23, 2014)

Writing with a deadline sucks; I can attest to that...but you get it done. Bite your lip, bear down, and get the words on paper...you can make them better, later...what type of services are you looking for?


----------



## 2WayParadox (Dec 23, 2014)

I really don't what you're asking help with. Maybe you want to clarify?


----------



## steve porter (Dec 26, 2014)

ndmellen said:


> Writing with a deadline sucks; I can attest to that...but you get it done. Bite your lip, bear down, and get the words on paper...you can make them better, later...what type of services are you looking for?



I am not sure, but it seems like I need some kind of essay writing services. I can't explain exactly, because I have never used it before. Maybe its better to read some reviews first and looking for a true services after it.. I've just finished reading this college essay writing services review and it looks true, but I'm not sure about it. Help me please. What do you think concerning essay services reviews? Is it fake or something really useful to read?
Maybe someone has a good writer..I need a writer or service.
THNX


----------



## 2WayParadox (Dec 26, 2014)

Do the work, it's the only education you're going to get in you life, get the most out of it


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 26, 2014)

What particular writing problems do you suffer from? I'm good at grammar and punctuation, can do some sentence structure, rhythm, and technical incompatibilities.. On the other hand I won't touch overal l plot structure and hesitate on characterisation and dialogue (the instruction to 'listen to your characters, write down what they say without the hesitation and deviation' isn't very useful for most people. 

We all tend to have strong specialities, and play to them in our writing, and weaker ones, which we try to hide.


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2014)

Are you having trouble with personal writing, or academic writing such as papers for a college course? That might help us figure out which resources are best for you.

If indeed it's academic, if your college is anything like mine, it probably has a free walk-in tutoring service or a writing help station in the library. Haven't needed to use those resources yet myself, but a lot of my friends say it helped them enormously.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 27, 2014)

If your writing is for an academic audience, then every university I know uses plagiarism checking software.
At the *very least* I'd be worried about using any "service" to help me with writing essay as their range of sources will be the same for everyone of their clients. So in the best of cases you could unwittingly find any essay submitted being flagged as plagiarised...


----------



## steve porter (Jan 5, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> Are you having trouble with personal writing, or academic writing such as papers for a college course? That might help us figure out which resources are best for you.
> 
> If indeed it's academic, if your college is anything like mine, it probably has a free walk-in tutoring service or a writing help station in the library. Haven't needed to use those resources yet myself, but a lot of my friends say it helped them enormously.



It looks like my problem is in academic writing.

Chrispenycate, thnx but its really hard to hide.. I used to write it by myself, but I always had a bad mark. I don't want to get it again.


----------



## Chilari (Jan 5, 2015)

If you keep getting bad marks, then getting someone else to do the work isn't going to help. It's just gonna mean you don't learn to write better, and it could mean you get expelled for cheating. Go to your tutor, take the papers you got bad marks in, and ask them to explain why you got bad marks. Then use that feedback to improve. Next time you've got an assignment, a week or so before the deadline take a section of your assignment - a page or so - to the tutor whose module the paper is for, and ask them to look at it and help you improve so you can do the rest of the assignment at a higher standard.

It is morally wrong to submit work you didn't write and claim you did write it. It's cheating. If you're discovered - which you will be, tutors tend to be pretty good at spotting when submitted work isn't in line with previous work - at best you will be failed for that module, and at worst you will be expelled from the course. Do it right.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 5, 2015)

I teach English. It's easy to spot a cheat. And honestly, in the long run, the cheating won't help you.

If you get caught at college level, "expelled for cheating" is something that can haunt you in terms of being accepted at another school, or in terms of being trusted by a potential employer if they find out.

Even if you cheat and get "passed through," you come out learning nothing and continue to have poor writing skills.

Everyone who replied telling you to do your own writing is helping you. I suspect your teacher can help you in the more hands-on way that you can benefit from, but only if you're honest about your issue.


----------

